# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  А не пора ли показать нашим англоязычным друзьям пару фраз

## Sergey

Имеется в виду жаргон и все такое  :: 
А вдруг не все знают  :: 
Легкий вариант конечно ...

----------


## Neznaika

Гы  ::  , сиречь, согласен ... 
Для начала можа написать чего-нибудь литературного (легко переводимого): 
 Солнце садилось, и вот уже на всем иссиня-черном с белоснежными искорками небе от него остался только неровный тлеющий росчерк рыжего цвета. 
Лес, один из последних с кем попрощалось на сегодня солнце, сладко зевнул, нежась в нежаркой вечерней мгле. Уже закончила сонно перешептываться трава, а в могучих ветках ветер вывел последний такт колыбельной. Лес отошел ко сну…  
Теперь прозаическое, каждодневное, оттого сложное для понимания...
на новогоднюю тему 
Добрый утро (произносимое приветствие после Нового Года обозначает "Добрый день" или "Добрый вечер")
Хорошо отдохнул? Ответ давать в литрах...
Универсальное пожелание для любого Нового Года: чтобы новый год выдался намного лучше старого но чрезмерно хуже последующего
Как дела? Расшифровывается приблизительно так: как учеба, работа, жена, дети обязательным атрибутом является также информация о теще
Где справлял (где проводил новый год?) Самый универсальный ответ: Не помню!
Часто можно услышать также такую фразу: Быстрее бы на работу. В приблизительном переводе можно сказать, что человек устал гонять вола, устал пить, выдрыхался вдрызг и готов к фронтовой работе...
Более ничего в мою голову цензурного жаргоного не приходит разве что ... Ладно посмотрим кто че напишет   
1) Здорово

----------


## Propp

> Солнце садилось, и вот уже на всем иссиня-черном с белоснежными искорками небе от него остался только неровный тлеющий росчерк рыжего цвета.

 Это что, как в анекдоте про наркомана и жёлтый шар, который по небу проносился?   ::

----------


## Neznaika

Вроде нет  ::   
А о чем анекдот?

----------


## ReDSanchous

друг - друган
брат - братан (this word can be used by your sister, for example)
учитель - училка (female gender)
родители - родаки, родичи
мобильный телефон - мобила (this word is not used only by children, though)
дом (=квартира) - хата
двойка (=D) - параша 
фигнёй страдать (to waste your time, to idle away)
футбол = футбольца (for instance,  в футбольца пойдёшь играть? (I think it's very informal and used only by children who do rather badly in school) 
деньги = бабло

----------


## Propp

Приходит наркоман туда, где он обычно дурь берёт, и спрашивает у продающей её бабки: "Хорошая дурь?" А она говорит: "Можешь попробовать". Он попробовал и думает: "Что-то не втыкает, надо ещё попробовать". Тут раз так - какой-то жёлтый шар по небу вжик! вжик! Вжик! И опять вроде нормально. "Чё-то не втыкает твоя дурь, бабка," говорит наркоман. А она в ответ: "Сынок, ну ты будешь покупать или нет, а то уже третий день стоишь, думаешь."

----------


## Neznaika

Ага, я пень 32 очень ценный электронный болван!

----------


## Neznaika

По теме:
забить стрелку - назначить деловую разборку
положить че-нить на че-нить - перестать заниматься чем-то
накатить по маленькой - выпить
этовать - любой глагол в русском языке можно заменить этим
раскурочить - сломать
накостылять - нокаутировать противника
послать на три буквы - сказать человеку, что бы он ушел сейчас же
отмочить - совершить че-нить выдающееся

----------


## Camel

Бадать - бить
Базарить - разговаривать
Браток - обращение к своим
Втирать - говорить
Гнать - говорить неправду, лгать 
Грамотно - с умом (подумавши)
Забиться - договориться о стрелке на какое-то время
Кинуть - надуть, не расплатиться
Крыша - мафиозные структуры берущие к себе на "защиту"
Лава - бабки
Мобила - сотовый телефон 
Насадить - развести на бабки
Отмазать - выкупить, внести залог 
Париться - сидетъ в зоне 
Пацаны - братки живущие по понятиям
Погоняло - кличка
Репа - голова 
И.Т.Д

----------


## JJ

Do you all guys really think that teenager's and criminal slang is what the foreigners need? Though... maybe you are studing languages this way but I'm not. BTW, some words you've spelled wrong (бадать, лава - it looks like you mean бодать, лавэ) some of them is local dialect's words - (этать, футбольца - I've never heard such stuff, забиться - it's a dialect or maybe teenagers usage, criminals in the Urals don't use this form). Where is the usefull stuff in this topic?

----------


## ReDSanchous

You're right in saying you have never heard such stuff as футбольца, for it's rare to come across this word now. When we used to play football a lot we used this word fairly often and I didn't think at the time whether others used it or not. 
What do you mean by _the useful stuff_? Write a couple of examples with it and we'll join.

----------


## JJ

Mate, btw I asked a question first, are the words like "параша, забить стрелку, крыша, лавэ, кинуть" really useful for spending beginners time to learn them? Your teen's brains even don't realize that improperly usage of these words is dangerous. Да за половину той лексики что тут вы понаписали на базаре поймать и призвать к ответу даже русского можно.

----------


## Propp

Yeah, one half of what you'all have written is criminal, and another half is casual and/or very local or improper usage or simply distorted on purpose. I also could of written a lot of such stuff you never heard before.

----------


## ReDSanchous

I don't think I wrote any criminal words. We constantly use such words, which is why I decided it could be interesting for learners of the Russian language to know them. Note that it was not me who started the topic and it seems to me that the subject was brought up by a Russian. I just answered. I see that there is no point in making foreigners study such stuff but if anyone takes an interest in it why not? I believe it would be better if we wrote some common colloquial phrases such as  
зубрить, вешать лапшу на уши, комп, да ладно тебе... There is a great deal of such stuff in Russian, therefore this topic could be endless, couldn't it?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I, for one, want to learn Russian slang, so I appreciate the efforts! I understand that for beginners, it might be a little overkill, but when you are a tad advanced and want to know how the street language sounds, it is helpful...

----------


## Neznaika

I think that jj по-моему череп слишком жмет. Ну не нравиться че-нить человеку нечего так тонко высказываться по сему поводу... Кстати, множество слов просто современные, а почти все современные слова и есть сленг поскольку они появляются в каких-нить областях Не изучать сленг - значит не учить современных русский А разговарить под типу Барышня, будьте любезны спеть нам Просим Просим

----------


## ReDSanchous

С таким радикальным суждением я не соглашусь, т.к. правильно было замечено, что "тюремный" сленг абсолютно не нужен. Я никогда не говорю пацаны, имея в виду братков, живущих по понятиям, никогда не говорю париться в том значении, которое было написано и т.п., т.к. я просто не знаю, что они значат. Если кому-либо будет очень уж интересно узнать такую тюремщину, то можно поискать в интернете что-то типа: тюремный жаргон. Я думаю, поисковик выдаст вам множество сайтов с данной тематикой.  Считаю, что будет полезно знать такие обиходные выражения как: инет, комп и т.п., ибо без них будет действительно будет сложно общаться.    

> I, for one, want to learn Russian slang, so I appreciate the efforts! I understand that for beginners, it might be a little overkill, but when you are a tad advanced and want to know how the street language sounds, it is helpful...

 It's good that you want to learn Russian slang but the words they wrote in the previous posts (including параша in my post) should not be of great value to you. As I said above I, a native speaker of Russian, don't understand some words. Such words are actually rather specific, that is to say - they are used by certain groups of people, not by the vast majority.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Well, ok, the words that most Russians don't know themselves, is not that useful, but criminal slang and street jargon IS important. Especially if you read modern Russian literature or watch Russian movies. I am trying to read a book called 'prodavets slov', and I only find half the words there in the dictionary.

----------


## Pravit

> Well, ok, the words that most Russians don't know themselves, is not that useful, but criminal slang and street jargon IS important. Especially if you read modern Russian literature or watch Russian movies. I am trying to read a book called 'prodavets slov', and I only find half the words there in the dictionary.

 Канай отсюда! Рога поотшибаю, редиска!   ::  
BTW, slang and street jargon aren't that important, esp. not феня or some kind of criminal lingo. I read modern literature too and I hardly ever encounter slang words. It could be that you didn't find the words in your dictionary because you looked in the wrong place, can you give us an example?

----------


## Nixer

I've seen somewhere Слово о полку Игореве translated into Russian slang  :: . 
Во Путивле, стольном тауне,
Пребывая в стрёмном дауне,
Ярославна, хайлайфисточка,
Гонит край, как мазохисточка. 
======= 
Без мочилова, пиплы, 
Западло казать тылы!

----------


## DenisM

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Well, ok, the words that most Russians don't know themselves, is not that useful, but criminal slang and street jargon IS important. Especially if you read modern Russian literature or watch Russian movies. I am trying to read a book called 'prodavets slov', and I only find half the words there in the dictionary.   Канай отсюда! Рога поотшибаю, редиска!  
> ...

 Ты на кого батон крошишь, чувак!   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Забыл, что на этом форуме надо только писать по-русски! Предлагаю некоторые предложения из моей книги! 
Два притопа, три прихлопа
Личико Антонины замелькало на тусовках Брательника на «Скорой» увезли!
Могу я в рыло законтрапутить!
Ну, куда ты прешь, мужик?
У меня есть заначка
Ф то у нее от переживаний совсем крышняк съедет. 
Конечно, я могу угадать смысл некоторых (крышняк – крыша, Брательника – брать), но знать точное значение хочу…

----------


## MasterAdmin

заначка = stash
законтрапутить -> I hear that one the first time, here it's most likely "to hit, punch"

----------


## Nixer

Брательник - брат (brother). 
у неё крыша едет - she becomes crazy, mad

----------


## DenisM

> Забыл, что на этом форуме надо только писать по-русски! Предлагаю некоторые предложения из моей книги! 
> Два притопа, три прихлопа
> Личико Антонины замелькало на тусовках Брательника на «Скорой» увезли!
> Могу я в рыло законтрапутить!
> Ну, куда ты прешь, мужик?
> У меня есть заначка
> Ф то у нее от переживаний совсем крышняк съедет. 
> Конечно, я могу угадать смысл некоторых (крышняк – крыша, Брательника – брать), но знать точное значение хочу…

 Два притопа, 
stamp one's foot two times  
три прихлопа
clap three times 
Личико Антонины замелькало на тусовках
Antonina's pretty face glimpsed a few times at parties  Брательника на «Скорой» увезли!
An ambulance has driven my bro away! 
Могу я в рыло законтрапутить!
I can punch you in the mug! 
Ну, куда ты прешь, мужик?
Where do you think you're going, man? 
У меня есть заначка
I have a cache [to hide some cash away from my wife and then use that money to buy some buzz].   ::   
А то у нее от переживаний совсем крышняк съедет. 
Otherwise she'll go nuts because of all those emotions.

----------


## Camel

Такое сойдёт? 
Вали отсюда - Уходи
Всё пучком - Всё нормально
Всё тип-топ - Всё нормально
втюриться  - засмотрется,влюбится
въезжать -понемать
гудеть - кричать
Дело дрянь - плохо дело
Достал - надоел
жрать - есть

----------


## Lampada

Небольшие уточнения: _Вали отсюда_ ,  _Отвали отсюда!_ -  Убирайся!  _втюриться_ - влюбиться (простореч.) _въезжать_ - понимать.  _Что-то я не въехал. Что-то я не въезжаю!  До него так и не доехало._ ( последнее - звучит грубо)
Ещё: Въехать в морду или в рыло кому (простореч. вульг.) - ударить кого-н. по лицу. Также _заехать_. _гудеть_ - кричать(?)  У нас было _гудеть, загудеть_ - пить (алкоголь), запить.  _Уйти в загул_. _жрать_ - есть (простореч., грубо).  Ещё сильно напиться (алк.), опьянеть.  Во нажрался, под столом валяется![/quote]

----------


## JJ

> I think that jj по-моему череп слишком жмет.

 Ты со мной водку не пил, так что следи за базаром, уважаемый. 

> Два притопа, три прихлопа

 It means something like too simple, profanation of some stuff.

----------


## VendingMachine

This one's my favourite: 'шлифуй отсюда, заусенец, пока таблетку не раскатал'

----------


## Camel

Вот ешё 
Палить - смотреть
Фашист - плохой человек
корешь - друг,брат
перец - мужик
До конал - надоел
Бублик - толстый человек
тощий - худой
корявый - кривой
Сесть на стрём - испугатся
уловить - услышать
яшек - телевизор 
А вобще слэнг можна сомому придумать!

----------


## pisces

Вот е*щ*ё 
Палить - смотреть
Фашист - плохой человек
кореш - друг,брат
перец - мужик *Доконал* - надоел
Бублик - толстый человек
тощий - худой
корявый - кривой
Сесть на стрём - испугат*ь*ся
уловить - услышать
я*щи*к - телевизор 
А во*о*бще слэнг можн*о* с*а*мому придумать!

----------


## pisces

The ultimate slang: www.udaff.com
(warning: explicit content)

----------


## Neznaika

из нашей киноклассики:
редиска - плохой человек
кушать подано - садитесь жрать
с лестницы спущу - спустить человека 
у Шпака - мгнитафон, у посла - медальон - логические рассуждения 
надо Федя надо - неприятные обязанности 
и т.дю

----------


## lempicka75

> Приходит наркоман туда, где он обычно дурь берёт, и спрашивает у продающей её бабки: "Хорошая дурь?" А она говорит: "Можешь попробовать". Он попробовал и думает: "Что-то не втыкает, надо ещё попробовать". Тут раз так - какой-то жёлтый шар по небу вжик! вжик! Вжик! И опять вроде нормально. "Чё-то не втыкает твоя дурь, бабка," говорит наркоман. А она в ответ: "Сынок, ну ты будешь покупать или нет, а то уже третий день стоишь, думаешь."

 
Propp, I'm trying to learn Russian.. could you explain me the meaning of дурь, бабки, вжик, "втыкает твоя дурь" and finally "ну ты будешь покупать или нет, а то уже третий день стоишь"? 
заранее спасибо

----------


## DenisM

> Originally Posted by Propp  Приходит наркоман туда, где он обычно дурь берёт, и спрашивает у продающей её бабки: "Хорошая дурь?" А она говорит: "Можешь попробовать". Он попробовал и думает: "Что-то не втыкает, надо ещё попробовать". Тут раз так - какой-то жёлтый шар по небу вжик! вжик! Вжик! И опять вроде нормально. "Чё-то не втыкает твоя дурь, бабка," говорит наркоман. А она в ответ: "Сынок, ну ты будешь покупать или нет, а то уже третий день стоишь, думаешь."   
> Propp, I'm trying to learn Russian.. could you explain me the meaning of дурь, бабки, вжик, "втыкает твоя дурь" and finally "ну ты будешь покупать или нет, а то уже третий день стоишь"? 
> заранее спасибо

 дурь - narcotics, drugs
бабки - money
вжик - a sound or a sight of a fast moving object  
"не втыкает твоя дурь" 
your drugs don't work on me 
"ну ты будешь покупать или нет, а то уже третий день стоишь"?
So will you buy it or not? You're standing here for three days already.

----------


## JJ

DenisM, "бабки" is genetive of "бабка" here (it's slightly rude for "old woman").  ::

----------


## Friendy

> DenisM, "бабки" is genetive of "бабка" here (it's slightly rude for "old woman").

  That was great!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DenisM

> Originally Posted by JJ  DenisM, "бабки" is genetive of "бабка" here (it's slightly rude for "old woman").     That was great!!!

 It is indeed  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kwatts59

I get the gist of the story.  Very funny!   ::   
But what is the meaning of:
Тут раз так - какой-то жёлтый шар по небу вжик!

----------


## Propp

> I get the gist of the story.  Very funny!    
> But what is the meaning of:
> Тут раз так - какой-то жёлтый шар по небу вжик!

 "Then all of a sudden - a yellow ball in the sky whoorrr!" (or how do you say when something is quickly sweeps past you)

----------


## kwatts59

> Originally Posted by kwatts59  I get the gist of the story.  Very funny!    
> But what is the meaning of:
> Тут раз так - какой-то жёлтый шар по небу вжик!   "Then all of a sudden - a yellow ball in the sky whoorrr!" (or how do you say when something is quickly sweeps past you)

 Yes, I kinda knew that.
But what does a "yellow ball in the sky" mean - the sun???

----------


## Pravit

Notice how many times the ball went вжик and how many days he was standing.   ::

----------


## kwatts59

Ah, the lightbulb above my head flicked on!
I understand!   ::   
I thought it was some slang drug related expression.

----------

